# FELLBACH | GEWA Tower | 107m | 34 fl | U/C



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

This thing is finally rising after all these years? Great :banana:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

---


----------



## clippp (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Update 10.06.2015*

_____


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

____


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*25.06.2015*

---


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*update 15.07.15*



Pieter Strohm said:


> _Eigene Bilder_


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam/warbanoff/00408CB78953/


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

_Bild: Webcam_


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Pieter Strohm said:


> Here are several visualizations of the condominiums.
> Quelle: gewa-tower.de


:cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

source: http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam/warbanoff/00408CB78953/


----------



## danielradev (Nov 19, 2014)

Nice ^^


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

source: http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam


----------



## gam241010 (Oct 7, 2015)

great tower. i like the design.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

24.11.15




MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

part 2



MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

source:http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam/warbanoff/00408CB78953/


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*January 26th, 2016*



MetroSilesia said:


> Der Turm hat mittlerweile östlich von Stuttgart eine enorme Präsenz!


pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Quelle: http://baudoku.1000eyes.de/cam/warbanoff/00408CB78953/


----------



## curious_33 (Dec 18, 2015)

It is certainly unique!


----------



## jonathanNCJ (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

MetroSilesia said:


> Nun ein ausgiebiger Rundgang um das Areal, mit einigen Detailaufnahmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


---


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*May 26, 2016*



MetroSilesia said:


> Bilder: MetroSilesia


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

almost T/O



MetroSilesia said:


> Mal wieder ein Rundgang um den gesamten Komplex. Die verklinkerten Wohnbauten um den Turm herum sind äußerlich nahezu fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


___


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

MetroSilesia said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


___


----------

